# first small square bail job of the year



## ecofarmer (May 29, 2009)

Our first custom bailing job is over for the year. It was totaled up to be 13,142 small square bails. We ran 2 tractors with bailers with actuators, 2 grapples mounted on skid steers, and 2 trucks moving hay wagons around. It took us a lot longer then it should have because the owner could not keep his hay wagons unloaded for the half of the day.

After the first few hours of us bailing a bunch of people started to show up with trailers. After a quick discussion with the owner of the property we started to drop some wagons off out side the gate for his customers to unload to there trailer's.

The owner had never had us cut any of his fields before and I'm sure we will be back after some of the stuff they told us at the end. It was a nice timothy orchard grass mix that looks like it will test out fairly good and will go high quality horse hay where were at.

First thing in the morning we settle and run thought the stack of wagon tags with the counts on them. The counters on the bailers say it was right at 13,225 bails but my wife says the wagon tags come out to 13,142 bails. I told the owner that there are 83 bails are unaccounted for but all he wanted to know is if he was getting charged for lost bails. They will make a nice speed bump when I cut the field in a few months.

I feel good with this job charging $1.25 a bail stacked on a wagon and moved 1 mile up a gravel road. The only damaged we had was a leaky tire on one of the accumulators so far. The owner had a few minor issues with his wagons but nothing bad. The mechanic still has to go over everything and clean it so I'm sure he will find something else that will need to be fixed.

***edit***
The cutting and racking were charged by the acre witch is standard in our neck of the woods.


----------



## NVLong4n1 (Jun 8, 2009)

What type of accumulator are you using?


----------



## ecofarmer (May 29, 2009)

We use Steffen Systems 950 accumulators.


----------

